# Portsmouth Aquarist Society - Open Fish show



## Bungy (25 Apr 2012)

*Portsmouth Aquarist Society*
Cold Water & Tropical Open Fish show
Sunday 29th April 2012
10am - 4pm

Chidham & Hambrook Village Hall
Main Road
Chidham
Near Chichester
W. Sussex
PO18 8TP

- Fish & Equipment sales
- Film show
- Refreshments

For show entries call 02392 863774 or email: fishy.mad@hotmail.co.uk

Come along and support us if you can.  If you have any surplus fish/plants/equipment to sell just bring them along with you - 10% of all sales to club funds.

On behalf of PAS I look forward to welcoming you to our annual show.

Bungy
Media rep - Portsmouth Aquarist Society


----------

